# full suspension upgrade? help



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

i have a 2001 tt with all stock suspensions so over the years its got a very rough ride now and also seems very sloppy, i was looking into doing it all at once, but just wondered what else i should do or would need other then /coilover, defcon 2 and rear sway bar, i know i must be missing stuff such as bushings, any info would be great, because i know there has been debate or poly bushing too, thanks


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*

If your doing coilovers, deffinately look into adjustable rear sway bars. Or else you will have no camber correction.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

i think you mean control arms correct


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub 2.0* »_ i think you mean control arms correct

Yes, I'm sure that's what was meant.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (darrenbyrnes)*

or you could save a bit of money if you need to and do a kmac kit. You will need something to help with rear camber/toe. Either adjustable arms or the kmac kit. I have H&R coilovers and was able to get away with just 1/2 a kmac kit. But then I don't have my car slammed. If you only get 1/2 kmac or 1 pair of adjustable arms... be sure to get replacement bushings for the other pair. Also check the joints where the control arm mounts to the rear hub/spindle. These are known to seize as they get older and that's what causes control arms to snap in half. If they move freely with the arm unbolted, then it's fine.
Other stuff to replace.... you should get new upper strut mounts and bearings. Get OEM only, don't buy ECS's kit. Trust me. you should probably replace things like your sway bar links front and rear. outer tie rod ends, ball joints, and bushings for the front sway. PureMS is a good place to get all this I think. Or the dealer.
Also take a look at your dogbone, motor and trans mounts. It's probably time for new ones. Either new fresh OEM rubber or something like BFI stage I. Or a combo of both (new oem motor and trans mount, BFI dogbone inserts)
Then get a GOOD ALIGNMENT! Good aggressive street specs are -1 front camber, 0 to very little toe in. No cross camber. For the rear, -1.6 camber with a little bit of toe in and no cross camber. That'll get you fantastic sharp handling, light, tossable and grippy as hell.
That should do ya. 


_Modified by BluHeaven at 7:28 PM 2/18/2010_


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (BluHeaven)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just the kind of info i was looking for, so somthing like this? http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=3149 would that cover most of it?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*

That's a bit more than you need for the front. The defcon 2 kit means you don't need the front control arm bushings, and you don't need the entire tie rod assembly unless your inner tie rods are damaged or have torn boots , you just need the ends.
Strut mount bushing/bearing with nut, cheaper than MJM
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1931
ball joint pair
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1723
tie rod ends (unless your inners are damaged... boots torn or whatnot)
http://www.purems.com/products...=1650
sway bar links. You'll need the front left and right and two rears
http://www.purems.com/products...=1470
for the rear control arms... gruvenparts or CPT or a KMAC kit. the Kmac you can get from shox.com or ttstuff. You can also get the other poly bushings from ttstuff. You'll want poly front swaybar (be sure to get correct size... you might have to measure your bar) and if you only do 1/2 a kmac and are able to get a good alignment with that.. then the rear control arm bushing set as well. Since it seems like TTstuff is out of stock on the poly... you can buy direct from powerflex or forge usa too.
powerflex bushings


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Yesterday I finished my front suspension rebuild. New struts, springs, ball joint, outer tie rod ends, downlinks, sway bar bushings, and control arm (DEFCON2) bushings.
I spent a lot of time looking for best prices. I found autohausAZ.com followed by genuinevwaudiparts.com had the best prices...plus, autohausAZ had free shipping.
Don't forget to get new nuts/bolts. Most suspension nuts/bolts are single use per Bentley and your safety is worth the few extra dollars. Get a bentley too if you don't already have one.
cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re:  (TTC2k5)*

stay away from the forge tie bars that have the purple bushing in them. They're prone to failure. There's a pile of threads on the UK tt forum with them failing. Forge is replacing them but check to make sure what color bushings are in them before you order. Red = good, purple/blue = fail


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*

The most over looked bushing, steering rack in poly it makes quite a nice improvement. Also rear trailing arm front bushing tightens things up, this one in poly may not be for you it really stiffens the ride.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (TToxic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the great advise every one, but about how much did it cost you when you got all those parts to rebuild your front?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*

for the front (tie rod ends, sway bar endlinks, ball joints, strut mount bushing/bearing/nut, and urethane front swaybar bushings) and rear swaybar endlinks you're looking at about $350 added to the cost of your coilover/defcon 2/ rear sway bar total.
Then just decide what camber correction you want in the rear.
full kmac is 279 from shox.com (324 from TTstuff)
1/2 kmac (164$) + poly bushes for the other pair arms (119$) would be about the same price but you could sell half the poly kit to someone because it comes with bushes for all 4 arms
gruven arms are 239 for one pair + the price for the poly for the other pair (again.. .you could sell half of it), and 450$ for both pairs
CPT arms = $325 for one pair (add price of the poly again....) or 650$ for all 4 arms.
Personally I'd do the full kmax from shox.com unless you really really want a set of arms. Heim joints are going to be much stiffer and have more NVH than poly though.
Going that route you're looking at about 629$ additional total for a full front and rear rebuild. 
The only thing I'd buy in addition to that are new mounting bolts for the shocks. That'd be maybe 30 bucks at the most. You'd need front lower shock mounting bolts, rear lower shock mount bolts and rear upper shock mounting bolts. The defcon kit should come with new control arm bolts. 
I can't comment on installation because we did all the work ourselves. But considering all of that is going to be torn apart anyway.. it shouldn't be any additional cost.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (BluHeaven)*

this is what i have added up so far, but i do need the price of defcon 2 and have to pick what rear sway bar i want and coilovers and add a kmac kit

Strut Mounting Kit
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1931
Our Price: $28.95 
Ball Joints, Set of 2
http://www.mjmautohaus.com
(8N0407365B.SET) $99.95 
Autohausaz.com
Meyle
Tie Rod End; Outer Left $15.75
Meyle 
Tie Rod End; Outer Right $15.75
Meyle HD 
Stabilizer/Sway Bar Link; Front Left $23.61
Meyle HD 
Stabilizer/Sway Bar Link; Front Right $24.96
Total $208.97
am i missing anything?







thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*

You should also look into H2Sport spherical bearings, I'm going to be picking up a F/R set soon - control arm bushings that don't wear out are really the best type to get for a lowered TT, polys tend to die quickly, AND they increase driving feel w/o a major increase in NVH


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (l88m22vette)*

actually I've a friend who has a lot of experience trying to make sphericals work in the rear location on the front control arm and so far no luck.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*

The only thing I'd add to that is poly front swaybar bushings and the rear swaybar links. The rear links at the very least because those will be off the car when the shocks and swaybar are replaced.
The poly front bar bushings you can do whenever.
Otherwise you've got it all!

_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub 2.0* »_this is what i have added up so far, but i do need the price of defcon 2 and have to pick what rear sway bar i want and coilovers and add a kmac kit

Strut Mounting Kit
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1931
Our Price: $28.95 
Ball Joints, Set of 2
http://www.mjmautohaus.com
(8N0407365B.SET) $99.95 
Autohausaz.com
Meyle
Tie Rod End; Outer Left $15.75
Meyle 
Tie Rod End; Outer Right $15.75
Meyle HD 
Stabilizer/Sway Bar Link; Front Left $23.61
Meyle HD 
Stabilizer/Sway Bar Link; Front Right $24.96
Total $208.97
am i missing anything?







thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_actually I've a friend who has a lot of experience trying to make sphericals work in the rear location on the front control arm and so far no luck. 

Right, probably won't work in the stock control arm. The custom ones someone has for sale for $800+ are nice, but I'm hoping Gruvenparts has an affordable front set in the works... Then I'll go completely nuts with PSS9s, front and rear adj. control arms, f+r sways, adjustable camber plates, etc etc etc, the whole shebang.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (edgy)*

No need to scour the web and make multiple purchases from 15 different sites for the sole purpose of saving $5. Simply IM me here and let me know the exact items you need and we'll put a package together for you for less than having to buy everything from a bunch of different sites. We also stock all the suspension components 365 days a year (strut mounts, bearings, tie-rod ends, ball joints, etc).


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_No need to scour the web and make multiple purchases from 15 different sites for the sole purpose of saving $5. Simply IM me here and let me know the exact items you need and we'll put a package together for you for less than having to buy everything from a bunch of different sites. We also stock all the suspension components 365 days a year (strut mounts, bearings, tie-rod ends, ball joints, etc). 

that comment right there, got you a new customer.. because i will do that with you when im in need of stuff.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (MJM Autohaus)*

How about a question/two about the FSD Shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit Spring Kit (Includes FREE Sway Bar) (2150.4042.1)
- Could you PM me the best price for the 225? My OEM suspension is at 82k and tired...
- What if I already have a rear sway? Any chance to use the credit towards a 1.8T hybrid oil pan kit?








Thanks MJM, when I bought my Haldex Blue way back when you were great


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (Vdub 2.0)*

What I did was start with coil over suspension. That way you can appreciate each modification and can pinpoint areas of improvement.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (FWDTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FWDTT* »_What I did was start with coil over suspension. That way you can appreciate each modification and can pinpoint areas of improvement. 


ya coilovers and the tt, really are a must, springs are just a waste imho,


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: full suspension upgrade? help (MJM Autohaus)*

MJM you have PM








It's time for me to do an overhaul on all things rubber on my TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My KW V3's have been sitting for 2 weeks now. Before installing them I'd like install the parts I know will need replacing.


_Modified by RonN at 11:24 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

finally getting around to doing this


----------

